# Patent-Klage: WoW, Guild Wars & Co. vor dem Aus?



## DefenderX (30. Dezember 2008)

Lol Leute , wenn ihr mal was zum Lachen haben wollt habe ich hier was feines:

http://www.chip.de/news/Patent-Klage-WoW-G...s_34289860.html

PS: was sagt ihr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Nicht wirklich zum Lachen. Wenn die es tatsächlich durchbekommen... da ihnen eindeutig die Rechte dadran gehören..
Klar scheint es erstmal unwahrscheinlich aber wer weiß...


----------



## David (30. Dezember 2008)

Da wird nix passieren. Aber WAR können sie ruhig dicht machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo... es ist ein Amerikanisches Gericht... gegen Ausländer, Koreaner... Koreakrieg... klingelts? Wenn es wirklich zur Verhandlung kommt, können alle einpacken...


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Dezember 2008)

außerdem wird hier erstmal nichts passieren. Das sind amerikanische Patente für den amerikanischen Markt. Soll heißen, in Europa dürfen die server weiter laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es wär doch Lustig, wenn die Amiserver durch eine einstweilige Verfügung bis zum Ende der Verhandlungen abgeschaltet wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2008)

Gelächter. Ähnlich medienwirksam wie der Russe der sich das ":-)" hat patentieren lassen. Nichts besonderes zum Jahreswechsel, ganz nach dem Thema: "Wie beschäftigen wir die Trolle von der PR Abteilung?"


----------



## Ogil (30. Dezember 2008)

Bloedsinn und versuchte Abzocke. Das Patent ist eigentlich laengst als trivial einzustufen und somit ist es eine Frechheit, dass es dem Unternehmen ueberhaupt anerkannt wurde. Wahrscheinlich geschah die Patent-Freigabe durch irgendeine Hinterwald-Dorf-Patentstelle in den USA, wo sich der Bearbeiter (der noch nie einen PC gesehen hat und meist von seiner Schreibmaschine ueberfordert ist) fragte, was die Leute sich wohl in der Zukunft noch alles ausdenken werden...

PS: Im Prinzip ist das so als haette jemand ein Patent auf runde Raeder...


----------



## dalai (30. Dezember 2008)

Das man soetwas überhaupt patentieren lassen kann: "System und Methode, um Nutzern Interaktion in einer virtuellen Umgebung zu ermöglichen" Dann können sie genauso gut alle games mal anklagen.  Wahrscheinlich zahlen die Games halt eine Abfindung, hier gehts eh nur ums geld.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

das patent müsste in meinen augen nichtig sein..denn dieses  "system und methode, um nutzern interaktion in einer virtuellen umgebung zu ermöglichen" gabs schon vor dem jahre 2000


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann müsste man vermutlich sämtliche Chatrooms weltweit schliessen lassen und ich bezweifle dass man so schnell gegen Microsoft ankommt, wenn man MSN blockieren möchte...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

dalai, das werden sie auch vorhaben... das NCSoft als erste darstehen hat der Anwalt ja begründet, es sind eben Ausländer, die vor einem texanischen Gericht nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben und dann sicher auf einige Milliarden Schadensersatz verklagt werden... um eine Außergerichtliche Einigung um nicht unbedingt weniger Geld zu erwirken... wenn sie das geschafft haben und damit durchgekommen sind, was ich leider als sehr möglich erachte, wird es allen anderen an den Kragen gehen bis sie auch das letzte Dollarchen aus den Leuten rausgequetscht haben und kein anderes Game mehr außer ihren eigenen existiert, weil sie ja auch noch zusätzlich verbieten wollen, weitere "Verletzungen" durchgehen zu lassen, effektiv bedeutet das eben das komplette Abschalten aller Server...


----------



## mccord (30. Dezember 2008)

patent-troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das patent müsste in meinen augen nichtig sein..denn dieses  "system und methode, um nutzern interaktion in einer virtuellen umgebung zu ermöglichen" gabs schon vor dem jahre 2000


das patent wurde allerdings schon 1996 eingereicht:


> Continuation of application No. 08/747,420, filed on
> Nov. 12, 1996, now Pat. No. 6,219,045.



und das patent spricht von 3d virt. welten, ansonsten wäre es kein problem anhand von MUDs 'prior art' zu beweisen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ähnlich medienwirksam wie der Russe der sich das ":-)" hat patentieren lassen.



Quelle!!! xD


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Quelle!!! xD



Hier

Ist gar nicht so lange her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> dalai, das werden sie auch vorhaben... das NCSoft als erste darstehen hat der Anwalt ja begründet, es sind eben Ausländer, die vor einem texanischen Gericht nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben und dann sicher auf einige Milliarden Schadensersatz verklagt werden... um eine Außergerichtliche Einigung um nicht unbedingt weniger Geld zu erwirken... wenn sie das geschafft haben und damit durchgekommen sind, was ich leider als sehr möglich erachte, wird es allen anderen an den Kragen gehen bis sie auch das letzte Dollarchen aus den Leuten rausgequetscht haben und kein anderes Game mehr außer ihren eigenen existiert, weil sie ja auch noch zusätzlich verbieten wollen, weitere "Verletzungen" durchgehen zu lassen, effektiv bedeutet das eben das komplette Abschalten aller Server...


Nur was bringt es ihnen am ende sollte Niemand/wenige ihr eigenes Spiel spielen. Am Ende könnte es ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch sein. Gut vllt. können sie mit den Schadenersatz schon aussorgen...


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Quelle!!! xD



http://www.computerbase.de/news/wirtschaft...e_markenrechte/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Ist gar nicht so lange her.
> 
> ...



OMG ... Der Russe wird zu viel Wodka gesoffen haben. o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur was bringt es ihnen am ende sollte Niemand/wenige ihr eigenes Spiel spielen. Am Ende könnte es ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch sein. Gut vllt. können sie mit den Schadenersatz schon aussorgen...



Natürlich werden sie dann schön ausgesorgt haben... so ein paar Milliarden werden dabei sicher rausspringen, wie man das Amerikanische "Rechts"system kennt...


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich werden sie dann schön ausgesorgt haben... so ein paar Milliarden werden dabei sicher rausspringen, wie man das Amerikanische "Rechts"system kennt...


Tja... 
mal sehen was da noch passiert, auf die Leichte Schulter würde ich das aber nicht so nehmen. Man kennt die Amerikaner ja...


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ach was das lässt sich ein blizzard/activision oder electronic arts nicht verbieten. sind ja die 2 größten spieleschmieden der welt.

Die geben denen saures


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2008)

wie ich immer sage
Die spinnen die ammis cO


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard muss mehrere Miliarden Taler berappen und ist gezwungen,die Preise für Gamecards auf 130 Euro erhöhen o.ö


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Blizzard muss mehrere Miliarden Taler berappen und ist gezwungen,die Preise für Gamecards auf 130 Euro erhöhen o.ö



wenn sie das machen verlieren sie 99% aller kunden :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn sie das machen verlieren sie 99% aller kunden :/



Das ist wahrscheinlich neben dem Geld scheffeln Ziel von Worlds.com, damit die Leute die jetzt krampfhaft ihrer sucht nachkommen müssen zu ihnen kommen und ihre Spiele spielen


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Glaubt ihr echt so eine kleine Drecksfirma kann was erreichen? Blizzard/activision und Electronic Arts sind Mächte jenseits des vorstellbaren

die schnippen mit dem finger und die ziehen ihren schwanz ein


----------



## iggeblackmoore (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man halt kein Geld mehr verdient, verklagt man einfach jemanden.
In den USA ist das Alltag, sowas ist natürlich richtig arm und nur ein Frustakt.
Die wollen nur wieder an Geld kommen und ziehen sich dadurch in den Schmutz.
Wer sowas für besser hält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt so eine kleine Drecksfirma kann was erreichen? Blizzard/activision und Electronic Arts sind Mächte jenseits des vorstellbaren
> 
> die schnippen mit dem finger und die ziehen ihren schwanz ein



Ist zwar schön, dass du ihnen so viel zutraust... aber auch sie können nicht einfach mit dem "Finger schnippen" und alles ist in Butter... solange es Geld zu holen gibt, sind Amerikanische Anwälte spitzenklasse und wenn sie durchkommen, wird es mind. einen jahrelangen Rechtsstreit geben ^^


----------



## Maladin (30. Dezember 2008)

Eine andere Verschwörungstheorie: EA steckt dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat irgendwer gelesen, das MMO angegriffen werden (oder Multiplayerspiele) die von EA veröffentlicht wurden. Ganz klar .. die wollen die Konkurrenz auslöschen.

Auch beim Patentstreit gegen Linux, war es ein offenes Geheimnis das Microsoft initiierend die Finger im Spiel hatte.
</weltverschwörung>

Wir werden alle sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wir werden alle sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Juhu.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Dezember 2008)

Ach bitte, ich köntne mir auch "Flüssige Substanz, mineralien beinhaltend" patentieren lasse, aber deswegen dürfte trozdem noch jeder Mineralwasser verkaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Nicht ohne dir Lizensgebühren zu entrichten Lisu...


----------



## Lisutari (30. Dezember 2008)

Echt? Ich dachte es geht nicht, weil einPatente viel genauer sein müsste, weil Lava Theoretisch ja auch Trinkbar ist, und Mineralieen nethält zB ^^
Oder ist genau das der Vorteil? =D


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wir werden alle sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was? Is es soweit?

Morgen die letzte große Party und dann schluss?

Jaaaa...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab in die nächste Evolutionsstufe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich brauch Urlaub)


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Im Normalfall sind Patente genauer benannt bzw. der Name alleine sagt noch nicht viel aus, es kommt immer darauf an was in der Patentschrift steht und wenn eben jemand genau DIESES nach dem Patentrecht geschütztes etwas bauen, verkaufen, was auch immer will ist die vorherige Einwilligung des Patentinhabers nötig, was meist auf Lizensgebühren hinausläuft, wenn nicht der Patentinhaber, das Patent gleich an die Firma verkauft...


----------



## Lisutari (30. Dezember 2008)

Eben, also Tu ich eben irgend etwas anderes dazu, und schon umgeh ich das Patent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

So einfach ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon bin ich mir grad nicht sicher ob Nahrungsmittel nicht generell vom Patent ausgeschlossen sind...


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

ach Patente werden immer umgangen der erfinder der Glühbirne war auch nicht Thomas Edisson


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hallo... es ist ein Amerikanisches Gericht... gegen Ausländer, Koreaner... Koreakrieg... klingelts? Wenn es wirklich zur Verhandlung kommt, können alle einpacken...


Ich glaube kaum das Süd-Korea da stress machen wird - also schon, aber sicher nicht in dem Sinne wie du es meinst. Nord-Korea ist das "labile" Land.




Maladin schrieb:


> Eine andere Verschwörungstheorie: EA steckt dahinter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich mir die Veröffentlichungen von EA '08 anschaue haben die das nicht nötig und selbst wenn wärs mit diesem Auge betrachtet auch kein Abbruch - EA hat dieses Jahr sehr viel mit dem Risiko gespielt und viele Innovationen und vorallem viel "anderes" gebracht und hatte damit immensen Erfolg.

Ans Thema, ich glaube kaum das das funktionieren würde - was glaubt ihr wieso NCSoft und nicht etwa Activision Blizzard verklagt wurden, weil die NCSoft Spiele so arg viel berühmter sind als die des Amerikanischen Konzerns? Das gibt Weltweiten Aufstand, der Europäische-, Russische- und Japanische Markt haben da noch nen paar Wörtchen mit zu reden und wenn da son paar Bauern aus Texas das Maul aufreissen und damit auch noch durchkommen sollten bringen sie etwas ins Rollen was die Wirtschaft Weltweit beeinflusst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das Süd-Korea da stress machen wird - also schon, aber sicher nicht in dem Sinne wie du es meinst. Nord-Korea ist das "labile" Land.



Das weiß der gebildete Europäer... aber bei einem durchschnittsamerikaner... da seh ich irgendwie schwarz, das der genau weiß ob die damals im Norden oder Süden unterwegs waren...
Denn ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden... ich meinte nicht das Korea irgendwie Streß macht sondern das die Texanische Jury nur noch weiß "Ach damals ja, Koreakrieg..."... das Plus sowieso die Fremdenfeindlichkeit in Texanischen Gerichten (wie der Anwalt bestätigte) ist ein übles Eisen...


----------



## Lisutari (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> aber bei einem durchschnittsamerikaner...


Erst heute habe ich gesgat, Bush war zwar ein schlechter Präsident, aber super wenn man ein Bild vom Durchschnittlichen Americaner wollte^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> ach Patente werden immer umgangen der erfinder der Glühbirne war auch nicht Thomas Edisson



Das ist richtig. Ein Patent hat derjenige, der es angemeldet hat. Muß nicht immer der Erfinder sein...


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ernsthaft, ich glaub nicht das da viel kommt. Mal davon abgesehen wer sagt eigentlich das NCSoft nicht selbst ein Patent hatte? Gravity z. B. macht schon länger MMORPGs als 2000 und es gibt ja auch noch andere, also nicht-Weltweite Patente. Zumindest gibts europäische Patente welche im erwerb halt preisgünstiger sind.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Is doch egal, ob man Wow verbietet.
Dann erleben halt die Freeshard Server einen Aufschwung und es verlagert sich in diese Richtung.

Ich seh darin kein Problem, selbst wenn es durchgesetzt wird.

MMo´s werden nie untergehen. 
Sie werden nur verlagert.

mfg


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wir Kampfen für die frei heit das zu spielen was man möchtet kommt meine brüder an die waffen  !


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Wir Kampfen für die frei heit das zu spielen was man möchtet kommt meine brüder an die waffen  !


Geh du vor, ich warte wenn du fertig bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd dazu einfach nur mal sagen das die Leute die sich seit gewisser Zeit fragen was WoW endlich vom Markt drängen wird eine Antwort bekommen haben =P^^
Naja mal gucken was da noch weiter laufen wird


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Dezember 2008)

wie gesagt, das muss für uns europäer nicht direkte Konsequenzen haben, Amipatente haben nur bedingt einfluss auf die EU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt mehrere Beispiele, bei dem verschiedene Firmen auf den gleichen Gegenstand Patente haben.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (31. Dezember 2008)

Da wird sowie so nix passieren, denn bevor die alle Verklagen, werden sie ne Menge Geld als Abfindung / Entschädigung angeboten bekommen, was wahrscheinlich für alle Mitarbeiter für die Nächsten 4 Generationen reichen würde.

Im Klartext, hirngespinste um n bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen...


----------



## Yunita (31. Dezember 2008)

Ach da passiert nix...

Blizzard zb. is so ne große firma die bewegt sich in einem anderen machtpool als sowas...das is ne firma wo geldbraucht...lächerlich..geht nur in den USA

und das NcSoft jetzt sowas einfach zustimmt bezweifel ich.....die haben auch einen macht und  geldpool da is diese andere firma ein witz.....es hört sich nun hart an aber denkt ihr das 
in den usa soetwas wie bestechung ect. nict exestiert ? mann könnnte jetzt verschwörungs theorien anfangen aber das lass ich mahl , vl. wisst ihr was ich meine..(edit: ich wollte halt nur auf das raus Geld+Macht+Größe > Große Klappe , Möchtgern usw..)

Ach und am rande , sie wollen sowas machen ? cool dan müssen sie MMOs und sämtliche Multiplayer Games und Chats verbieten..ohja legen wir uns mit allen an uns passiert dan auch nix..die sollen weiter treumen !

btw NcSoft könnte auch i-was rechtliches einleiten das mit den Auslänern könnte (muss man nicht , könnte , man kann alles verschieden interpretieren..) so gesehn eine Rasistische Beleidigung sein !

btw ich bin um die uhrzeit nimmer auf meiner höhe , verzeit mir jede grammatik und rechtschreib fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edith rennt gerade in mein zimmer und schreit wir patentieren uns nun die dummheit in den usa..vl kommen wir auch durch...(xD)


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> eine Rasistische Beleidigung



Meinst du wirklich irgendwen in Texas interessiert es ob sich ein Nicht-Amerikaner beleidigt fühlt?


----------



## Yunita (31. Dezember 2008)

Ne net wirklich ;> Aber wie gesagt denkst du so große firmen fangen in den USA das Vitamin Geld nicht dan auszuspielen *hust* ?


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Oh nein bald spielen wir nur noch Spiele von worlds.com oO


----------



## Yunita (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich Sehe es Kommen ! 

worlds.com Mischt alle MMos zum Supper mmos ! und über 50mio Suchtlinge Spielen das Spiel : <Super MMO Mit Patent> !

/ironie off   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2008)

diese firmen die dort verklagt werden sollen beschäftigen anwälte die dich nach nem 4fach mord in der öffentlich frei kriegen das kriegen die NIE durch!


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Dezember 2008)

nur mal so ein gedanke, wie lange brauchen die eigentlich um ein patent zu prüfen?

Eingereicht 2000 -> Erteilt 2007?
Wann hat Blizzard mit der Entwicklung von WoW angefangen? Gab es vor 2000 nicht auch schon MMORPG's?
Ich dachte auch, dass die Erteilung von Trivial-Patenten (was dieses ja nun mal wirklich ist) nicht mehr erfolgen soll?

Die spinnen doch die Amis. Wenn sie komplett durchdrehen patentieren sie sich auch noch den Weihnachtsmann, etc.?


----------



## Efgrib (31. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hallo... es ist ein Amerikanisches Gericht... gegen Ausländer, Koreaner... Koreakrieg... klingelts? Wenn es wirklich zur Verhandlung kommt, können alle einpacken...



südkorea und die usa waren partner in diesem krieg. verwechselt da wer korea und vietnam?


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem verachtungswürdigen dreckigen.. ******* Gesetz der USA und dem intelligent durchdachten Verhandlungssystem kann es sogar sein, dass die die Klage durchbringen können; Guckt euch allein mal die seite an wie bescheiden das alles aussieht.. Wenn WAR dicht gemacht wird, werd ich nen Attentat auf worlds.com verüben ... ^^

Ich reg mich nicht auf, ich trauere im vorraus... (Ich wollte doch noch die 40 packen!!!) -.-"


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Dezember 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> südkorea und die usa waren partner in diesem krieg. verwechselt da wer korea und vietnam?



Ein Großteil der amerikanischen Bevölkerung (vor allem in Mexico) lebt in dem Glauben Hitler sei noch am Leben und wir Menschen in Deutschland würden in Bäumen hausen und kein Leitungswasser haben; Wie denkst du können die zwischen den unterschiedlichen asiatischen Völkern unterscheiden? Sogar hier können das manche Leute nicht...

Wenn man es jetzt mal rein logisch betrachtet (was natürlich erstmal nichts mit dem amerikanischen Rechtssystem zu tun hat), ist es eig. recht unwahrscheinlich, dass da international irgendwie durchgegriffen wird; Das ist ja ungefähr so als würde ich die Idee patentieren lassen, dass mehrere Leute sich in der Kneipe treffen und ein paar Bier zusammen trinken - Wäre auch schön wenn jeder ders macht mir dann geld bezahlen müsste... nur ist es halt nicht logisch. Dinge wie Filme oder andere kreative Sachen werden zwar geschützt, aber dass man da patente zahlen müsste wäre mir neu. Nicht jede Firma die CD's produziert muss an den Patent-Anmelder zahlen oder? Doch, aber nicht ALLE die etwas auf CD's vermarkten. Jedenfalls kann auhc da der Patentierer nicht verbieten, dass etwas produziert wird. Wo kämen wir da hin? Die Besitzer der Patente vom Stift, des Papiers, der CD, des Videos, der DvD, der Festplatte, könnten ja die gesamte freie Meinungsäußerung der Welt kontrollieren, ALLES. Von daher hat meiner Meinung nach nicht der Patentierer das Recht diese Spiele zu verbieten, sondern nur nen paar Pfennig abzubekommen.
Guckt euch die Seite doch mal an, die scheinens nötig zu haben... -.-"


----------



## Werewulf (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh nein bald spielen wir nur noch Spiele von worlds.com oO



joa.. hatte dazu schon mal gefragt: 

für was war worlds.com eigentlich nochmal bekannt?
ich hab Google und Wikipedia bemüht und irgendwie nix gefunden..
ok, die Firma wurde gegründet, man redet davon das sie damals irgendwie
Vorreiter in der Entwicklung von virtuellen Welten gewesen wären.



> betreibt laut eigener Aussage virtuelle Welten unter anderem für IBM, aber auch für Plattenfirmen und Musiker wie David Bowie, für Filmfirmen wie MGM und Universal Pictures sowie für eine Stiftung von Regisseur Steven Spielberg.



hmmm.. und? was weiter? hab ich mal irgendwas von denen gehabt? So auf Anhieb fällt mir grad nix ein...
ich meine, was haben die auf den Markt gebracht um als "Erfinder des MMORPGs" gelten zu können?


Mal von der Idee ausgehen, könnten es einem einfallen, alle Zukünftigen Ideen als Patent anzumelden, kann ich dann reich werden?
Ich melde das Patent an und irgendwann erfindet einer genau diese Idee und ich steh dann da und kassiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kontinuum schrieb:


> Guckt euch die Seite doch mal an, die scheinens nötig zu haben... -.-"



Wenn DAS das Aktuellste ist, das sie anzubieten haben....
brauchen die jeden Dollar, den sie kriegen können!!!
Ich mein, wann wurde die Seite das letzte mal nem update unterzogen?

[attachment=6274:worlds01.JPG]


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Dezember 2008)

Hmm.. also die Bilder die offensichtlich bei dir nicht angezeigt werden, werden bei mir schon angzeigt ^^, aber es lässt sich kurz zusammenfassen; 

- Die Firma bezieht sich immer auf vergangene "Errungenschaften" wie z.B das Interview mit David Bowie und einen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... (...)... aaanz kurzen Beitrag im amerikanischen Fernsehen.
- Es gibt einen "Trailer" auf Worlds in der Zukunft, wo einfach nur ein gerendertes Video gezeigt wird, was nichts mit ner MMO-Umgebung zu tun hat. Das Video ist eine Sequenz in der ein Charakter mit einer Physik die sich bisher nicht umsetzen lässt in MMO's um die Ecke sprintet. Sieht sehr nach Cinema 4D oder Poser aus.
- Auf der offiziellen Seite sind Bilder aus der digitalen Welt; Ich sag es mal so... Die Grafik... Nunja.

Es sieht aus wie Pacman 2D, nur nicht so eindrucksvoll.

Ich finde im Übrigen dass das ganze sehr nach nem Vorläufer von Second Life aussieht und nicht mit MMO's in Verbindung gebracht werden sollte.


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn man sich die Seite von worlds.com mal ansieht, dann steckt bei den Flöten eh nicht viel dahinter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das schon sehe.. fühl' mich schon fast wie 13.


----------



## Gfiti (31. Dezember 2008)

Harloww schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich die Seite von worlds.com mal ansieht, dann steckt bei den Flöten eh nicht viel dahinter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iiiiiihhhh xD *kotz*

Also ich glaub auch nicht das da was passieren wird, ich spiel einfach wie gewont weiter, in 2 Tagen hab ich das eh wieder vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2008)

Es geht ja nicht darum wer es erfunden hat, sondern wer es angemeldet hat. Und wenn die ganzen Spielefirmen nicht daran gedacht haben MMO´s anzumelden ist die Klage, so bekloppt sie auch sein mag, durchaus ein intelligenter Schachzug.

Gibt immer wieder solche Fälle, wo herauskommt, das bestimmte Erfindungen, die es schon seit ewigkeiten gibt, nicht angemeldet sind. Irgendwer findets dann raus, meldet es fix als Patent an und kassiert dann Millionen.

Ist genau so ne Sache wie im Kaufrecht. Gab mal nen Typen der hat sich vor 30 Jahren auf nen Grundstück ins Grundbuch eintragen lassen. Niemand hats gemerkt und nach 30 Jahren hat er das Grundstück durch "Ersitzung" erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (31. Dezember 2008)

gefährliches Halbwissen, was hier wieder im Umlauf ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zunächst mal die Patentschrift:


> Patent
> Worlds has been granted U.S patent 6,219,045 for multi-server technology for 3D applications, which is Worlds&#8217; core technology.  The description of the patent is as follows:
> 
> &#8220;The present invention provides a highly scalable architecture for a three dimensional, multi-user, interactive virtual world system.  In a preferred embodiment a plurality of users interact in the three-dimensional, computer-generated graphical space where each user executes a client process to view a virtual world from the perspective of that user.  The virtual world shows Avatars representing the other users who are neighbors of the user viewing the virtual world.  In order that the view can be updated to reflect the motion of the remote user's Avatar, motion information is transmitted to a central server process that provides position updates to client processes for neighbors of the user at that client process.  The client process also users an environment database to determine which background objects to render as well as to limit the number of displayable Avatars to a maximum number of Avatars displayable by that client.&#8221;



zu beachten:

Es handelt sich um die Beschreibung einer "3D Welt mit Server-Client-Umgebung", von Chaträumen kann also keine Rede sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sollte vorher die Fakten lesen, bevor man drauf losschreibt.

Weitere Punkte:
- Es handelt sich um ein US-Patent... das in den USA Gültigkeit besitzt, und nur DANN in anderen Ländern ebenfalls gültig ist, wenn dieses Land mit den USA ein Abkommen über gemeinsame Patentnutzungen/-Anmeldungen hat. Inwiefern dies auf Korea zutrifft... keine Ahnung.
- Sollte der Klage von worlds.com stattgegeben werden, dann passiert erstmal wenig... da NCSoft dann Einspruch einlegen kann, oder das Patent anfechten wird (was ich an deren Stelle tun würde ^^)

Nichts wird so heiss gekocht, wie es gegessen wird... das amerikanische Patentrecht ist das antiquierteste der Welt... und auch das undurchsichtigste... dort kann Hinz und Kunz auf jeden Rotz ein Patent anmelden, was eben zur Folge hat, dass wie in dem vorliegenden Fall die Erteilung des Patentes Jahre dauern kann... (da erstmal geprüft werden muss, ob ein ähnliches oder selbes Patent bereits eingereicht wurde, ob es schon ein erteiltes gibt etc. pp....). Sollte die Technologie aber schon vor Erteilung/Anmeldung des Patentes in anderen Spielen Anwendung gefunden haben... dann ist es eh nichtig. Das gilt es nur nachzuweisen... Da fragt man sich dann allerdings... was die in den Jahren des Erteilungsprozesses machen... wenn ihre Arbeit in 90% der Fälle umsonst war, wie sich später herausstellt... Amis halt *seufz*

Ein Interessanter Artikel dazu:
http://www.silicon.de/cio/b2b/0,39038988,3...a+eskaliert.htm

für Patentsuchen sehr nützlich:
http://www.google.com/patents

;D


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt nur die erste Seite durchgelesen, aber wenn die das wirklich durchbringen und nicht nur auf Geld sondern auf die Schließung aus sind siehts gut aus für alle Länder außer USA.

Das Patent trifft nicht nur alle MMORPG nein sogar den ganzen Muliplayer-Modus !

D.h. das die Firmen alle vll nach Europa auswandern!

Außerdem is es ja ein USA Patent und kein weltweites, d.h. wiederum das nur die Ammis betroffen sind, uns Europäern kann das egal sein, wenn nicht sogar uns freuen, weil die ganzen Firmen dann bei uns sind. Außer die wollen nur Geld dann können wir vll mir 40 &#8364; Gamecards rechnen ... aber mir is egal, außer es trifft die CoD4-, CS:S-, L4D-Server

lg


----------



## Alisamixi (31. Dezember 2008)

Also bitte. Blizzard Entertainment wird das net stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenne mich mit Patenten etcetc zwar nicht aus, aber irgendne billige Firma, die nix gescheites hat und die kaum einer kennt will eine RIESENFIRMA, die hunderte millionen Dollar/Euro im Monat macht vom Markt werfen? Das passiert sicher nicht! Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, werden die dann warscheinlich 12 Millionen Spieler sonstwas bei der Firma anrichten. worlds.com hätte einen SOOO schlechten Ruf, dass das Game keiner spielen würde. Außer sie wollen das Geld, aber dann könnten sie nicht mal von ihrer Haustür raus O.o


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2008)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Also bitte. Blizzard Entertainment wird das net stören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deswegen musste McDonals auch mal 10Mio. Dollar an einen Mann zahlen, der sich an einem Kaffee die Zunge verbrannt hat, weil auf dem Becher nicht drauf stand, dass der Kaffee heisst ist ?

Oder ein großer Wohnmobilhersteller einige Millionen, weil ein Kunde WÄHREND der Fahrt den Tempomat einschaltete und nach hinten auf die Toilette ging und das Fahrzeug von der Straße ab kam und im Handbuch nicht drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man das nicht machen soll! 

Weil die Konzerne so mächtig sind mussten die zahlen wie ? Dass diese Klagen total hirnrissig sind ist klar, aber diese Leute haben genau da die Lücken gefunden und sie ausgenutzt. Dieser mexikanische Konzern versucht eigentlich genau das gleiche.

Schon davon gehört,dass vorm Gesetz jeder gleich behandelt wird ? So funktioniert ein demokratischer Staat. Der Richter sagt bestimmt nicht : "Ja nette Klage, aber müssen wir abweisen, weil blizzard so viel Geld jeden Monat scheffelt" .... Ka in welcher Staatsform es sowas geben würden, aber in einer demokratischen mit Sicherheit NICHT !!!

Und wer nun sagt "Von wegen Gleichheit, warum müssen die Konzerne dann so viel bezahlen ?" ---> Ganz einfach, weil es eine Strafe sein soll und sich der Konzern es sich nächstes mal besser überlegt ob er sowas nochmal macht. Über ne Strafe von 1000&#8364; würde jeder Konzern lachen.

Was wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Klage wegen des enormen öffentlichen Interesses zurückgewiesen wird. Immerhin spielen Weltweit mehr als 100Mio. Menschen MMO´s. D.h. selbst wenn sie das Patent dafür zugesprochen kriegen, können sie den anderen Firmen nicht einfach die Lizenz entziehen. Die Firmen müssen dann zwar sicher etwas bezahlen aber es ist wohl ziemlich ausgeschlossen, dass es dann nur noch MMO´s von dieser Firma gäbe. Da würde dann auch bestimmt noch das Monopolgesetz irgendwo eingreifen


----------



## Thrawns (31. Dezember 2008)

Imho ist das ganze nur ein Versuch von den Großen ein wenig Geld durch einen Vergleich (? - da das Wort juristisch belegt ist, gut möglich, dass es hier nicht so zutrifft) abzustauben. Also: es wird versucht zu klagen und darauf gehofft, dass Angebote von den 'Verklagten' für eine Einstellung des Verfahrens kommen. Wie realistisch das ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Imho ist das ganze nur ein Versuch von den Großen ein wenig Geld durch einen Vergleich (? - da das Wort juristisch belegt ist, gut möglich, dass es hier nicht so zutrifft) abzustauben. Also: es wird versucht zu klagen und darauf gehofft, dass Angebote von den 'Verklagten' für eine Einstellung des Verfahrens kommen. Wie realistisch das ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Du meinst einen Ausgleich oder Wechsel ?

Außerdem ist ja noch nicht ganz sicher was Worlds.com wirklich will. Geld scheffeln oder MMORPG Gerne stürzen ... oder beides

Achja und NCSoft ist Koranisch, und das Patent ist nur ein US Patent .. also wirds nix ... sry falls das schon einer gesagt hat ^^

lg

P.S.: GIGA hab jetzt die News auch Online ... unvollständig


----------



## chopi (31. Dezember 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oder ein großer Wohnmobilhersteller einige Millionen, weil ein Kunde WÄHREND der Fahrt den Tempomat einschaltete und nach hinten auf die Toilette ging und das Fahrzeug von der Straße ab kam und im Handbuch nicht drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man das nicht machen soll!


Ist nie passiert.Is ne Urban legend,wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja ist ja auch egal, das mit McDonalds ist aber passiert und solche Klagen von der Art gab es zuhauf. Warum sonst schreiben die Hersteller jeden Müll ins Handbuch ?  "Klappen sie den Kinderwagen nicht zusammen, solange ein Kind noch darin sitzt"....

Eben damit sie nicht verklagt werden. Das diese Klagen und das Verhalten der Kläger an jedem normalen Menschenverstand vorbei gehen ist den Richtern vollkommen egal.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2008)

Aber den getrockneten hund in der Micro gibts wirklich !!! ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aber den getrockneten hund in der Micro gibts wirklich !!! ^^


Das mit dem Baby auch. ^^


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2008)

Das es solche Klagen nicht in D gibt liegt glaube ich an der Beweispflicht. In Deutschland gilt solange unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist. In US isses soweit ich weiss umgekehrt, sprich der Angeklagte muss beweisen, dass er unschuldig ist.

Das hört sich zunächst gleich an, aber wenn der Kläger den Beweis erbringen muss, so muss er enorme Recherchekosten aufwenden.

Dazu vergeben die deutschen Richter die Strafen nicht so drastisch, sondern einfach nur den Schaden, der auch wirklich entstanden ist.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gelächter. Ähnlich medienwirksam wie der Russe der sich das ":-)" hat patentieren lassen. Nichts besonderes zum Jahreswechsel, ganz nach dem Thema: "Wie beschäftigen wir die Trolle von der PR Abteilung?"



Genau so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Patent kann nicht alles beinhalten.

Höchstens das man das game nicht kopieren kann oder sachen wie Arthas nicht verwenden darf für ein online game. Wenn ich meine Katze aber arthas nenne bring denen ihr patent auch nix .. genau wie mit nem kind oder sonst was.

Diese idee hatten genug andere menschen auch.

Bisher hat er lineage und co verklagt. Es steht aber nichts von erfolgreich verklagt etc .. 
sonst patentier ich das X als schliessknopf ^^ kann man genau gleich vergessen


----------



## grunzhart (1. Januar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das es solche Klagen nicht in D gibt liegt glaube ich an der Beweispflicht. In Deutschland gilt solange unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist. In US isses soweit ich weiss umgekehrt, sprich der Angeklagte muss beweisen, dass er unschuldig ist.
> 
> Das hört sich zunächst gleich an, aber wenn der Kläger den Beweis erbringen muss, so muss er enorme Recherchekosten aufwenden.
> 
> Dazu vergeben die deutschen Richter die Strafen nicht so drastisch, sondern einfach nur den Schaden, der auch wirklich entstanden ist.



Du wirfst da grad Strafrecht und Zivilrecht recht fröhlich durcheinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Zivilrecht kennt auch die deutsche Rechtsordnung die Beweislastumkehr und man kann auch schuldlos haften.
Beim Schaden wird auch nicht immer nur der reine Vermögensschaden ersetzt, sondern gegebenenfalls auch der immaterielle Schaden.
Was wir im deutschen Recht nicht kennen, ist eine Art Privatstrafe. Sozusagen ein zivilrechtliches Bußgeld, das dem Geschädigten zugesprochen wird.
Aber auch vor deutschen Gerichten werden kuriose Verfahren geführt und mitunter kuriose Urteile gesprochen.
Die us-amerikanische Justiz mag vielleicht aufgrund der Geschworenengerichte ein wenig kurioser sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was wir jetzt brauchen ist ein aufgebrachter Mob mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was wir jetzt brauchen ist ein aufgebrachter Mob mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich tu es ja nicht oft, aber des hats verdient! /sign
(sorry fürn Quote, aber ohne hats keine Aussagekraft)


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch den passenden Song gefunden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (1. Januar 2009)

Bei mir läd die seite ganicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber WoW macht so schnell keiner dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soidberg (2. Januar 2009)

Wenn man sich das Patent mal durchliest...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist es nur ein einziges Patent.
Firmen wie ID (Quake) und Epic (UT) hatten das schon deutlich vor 2000 in den Spielen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die sich das nicht irgendwie Patentrechtlich gesichert haben.

Die legen es sicher auf einen aussergerichtlichen Vergleich an. 
Die Kohle wird dann sicher nicht reichen um Blizzard zu verklagen.
Und wenn, dann können Blizzard, ID und Epic die immer noch mit ihren Patenten erschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sollten mal ihr Patentrecht ausmisten, die Amis ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

Hab grad gelesen, die CEO Pappnase von Worlds.com hat bestätigt, dass wenn sie gegen NCSoft gewinnen auf jeden Fall Second Life und WoW verklagen werden und das sie ein neues, drittes Patent anstreben, dass dann endgültig das aus bedeuten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.gamona.de/games/urheberrecht,mm...ws,1443751.html


----------



## Zez (14. März 2009)

"Kann denen mal bitte jemand die Kartoffeln aus dem Hirn prügeln? Ist ja nicht auszuhalten..."
Doppelpost - tsstsss


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> "Kann denen mal bitte jemand die Kartoffeln aus dem Hirn prügeln? Ist ja nicht auszuhalten..."
> Doppelpost - tsstsss




Jaaaaaa ._. dummes Internet...


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Als ob die damit durchkommen... Oo


----------



## Tassy (14. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann müsste man vermutlich sämtliche Chatrooms weltweit schliessen lassen und ich bezweifle dass man so schnell gegen Microsoft ankommt, wenn man MSN blockieren möchte...



Nein, das stimmt nicht. :]


----------



## Evíga (15. März 2009)

Mehr gibt's nicht zu sagen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIllRdSzSug


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Mehr gibt's nicht zu sagen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIllRdSzSug


"Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar."
Was passiert den in diesem Video?


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2009)

da singt Weird Al über hirnrissige Klagen in den USA ( Katze in Mikro oder Taco-Bell weil er fett geworden is ) 

naja USA halt  ;D

aber geiles Lied ;D


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> "Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar."
> Was passiert den in diesem Video?


In welchem Land lebst du...?^^


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Schweiz.


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

LOL wo wohnst du den???

So wie ich es mit meinen miesen englisch künsten verstanden habe verglackt so ein typ alles was ihm schadet.

z.b. Er föhnt sich die haare und bekommt dabei eine gewicht dan erglackt er den föhn herstell.... glaube darum geht es...


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schweiz.





neo1986 schrieb:


> LOL wo wohnst du den???


Köstlich!


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Köstlich!


ICh war nicht so schnell mim posten -.-


----------



## Zonalar (17. März 2009)

Ich wohne auch in der Schweiz. Hier funzt dieses Video wirklich ned... Ich hasse es -.- nur weil wir nich, teil der grossen Eu-Gruppe werden wollen, versucht man uns allmählich abzuschotten! Wettbewerbe, Videolinks, ja sogar ganze InternetSeiten wurde nochmal extra für die Schweiz erstellt und man kann dann nichmehr auf .de zugreifen!

Aber ich spreche hier ein heikles Thema an, wovon ich ja selber nicht sooo viel Erfahrung hab. Doch manchmal muss man auch die Dinge hinterfragen...

Zum Topic: Hätte nich irgendwass in Januar passieren sollen? So das Gericht und so? Dachte, diese Fritzen, die verklagt wurden, hätte innerhalb von 21 Tagen (oder wieviel auch immer) antworten müssen, und jezz is schon März 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also warum hab ich den noch keine News drüber?


----------



## Mab773 (17. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...] versucht man uns allmählich abzuschotten! Wettbewerbe, Videolinks, ja sogar ganze InternetSeiten wurde nochmal extra für die Schweiz erstellt und man kann dann nichmehr auf .de zugreifen! [...]


wtf o_O


----------



## mastergamer (17. März 2009)

Hey, ihr Schweizer, seid nicht besorgt, dass Video funktioniert in Österreich auch nicht. Dementsprechend würd' ich auch gern wissen, um welches Vid. es sich dabei handelt .. genau bitte.


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

das man sowas überhaupt patentieren kann ist schon lächerlich- zur zeit der antragstellung war das schliesslich schon nix ungewöhnliches mehr. wenn man drüber nachdenkt, können die über dieses patent jeden betreiber eines intranets verklagen.

als nächstes lässt sich wer das atmen patentieren...


----------



## Stancer (17. März 2009)

Tja aber so ist die Welt eben. Der Mensch kriegt es nunmal nicht gebacken nach den Grundsätzen des Lebens zu leben. 
Also hat er gesagt "Alles ist erlaubt was nicht verboten ist" und schlaue Menschen suchen dann diese Lücken in Gesetzen und offenbar wurde hier wieder eine gefunden.

Ist doch schon irgendwie traurig, wenn man bedenkt das wir ein Gesetz brauchen welches verbietet das man einen anderen Menschen töten darf


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (17. März 2009)

Was soll das und warum erst jetzt? Warten bis Blizz und co. genug Geld descheffelt haben und dann erst zuschlagen?
Ich mach mir keine sorgen um unsere geliebten MMO's, eher sollen die von World.com sorgen um ihre Leben machen.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das hier paar Kinder von ziemlich hohen Tieren mitspielen und man will doch nicht diesen Kindern ihr Lieblingsspiel wegnehmen. (Corleone Jr.^^)
Und was die für ne Aggro ziehen würden von allen MMO spieler...^^ da würde ich mich an keinem Ort mehr auf dieser Welt sicher fühlen wenn über 20Mio. Leute auf der suche nach mir währen.


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tja aber so ist die Welt eben. Der Mensch kriegt es nunmal nicht gebacken nach den Grundsätzen des Lebens zu leben.
> Also hat er gesagt "Alles ist erlaubt was nicht verboten ist" und schlaue Menschen suchen dann diese Lücken in Gesetzen und offenbar wurde hier wieder eine gefunden.
> 
> Ist doch schon irgendwie traurig, wenn man bedenkt das wir ein Gesetz brauchen welches verbietet das man keinen anderen Menschen töten darf



wir brauchen ein gesetz das verbietet keinen menschen zu töten? diese doppelte verneinung versteh ich jetzt irgendwie net...


----------



## Stancer (17. März 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Was soll das und warum erst jetzt? Warten bis Blizz und co. genug Geld descheffelt haben und dann erst zuschlagen?
> Ich mach mir keine sorgen um unsere geliebten MMO's, eher sollen die von World.com sorgen um ihre Leben machen.
> Kann mir gut vorstellen das hier paar Kinder von ziemlich hohen Tieren mitspielen und man will doch nicht diesen Kindern ihr Lieblingsspiel wegnehmen. (Corleone Jr.^^)
> Und was die für ne Aggro ziehen würden von allen MMO spieler...^^ da würde ich mich an keinem Ort mehr auf dieser Welt sicher fühlen wenn über 20Mio. Leute auf der suche nach mir währen.



Das ist mal ein Kommentar nach dem Motto "Ich hab keine Ahnung worum es geht und weiss nix übers Patentrecht, die wollen mir mein MMO wegnehmen und deswegen flame ich sie an"

Glaubst du die interessiert es ob 20Mio. dann sauer auf sie sind ? Wenn diese 20Mio. dann wirklich Amok laufen und sich auf die Suche nach denen begeben sollte man die MMO´s erst recht dicht machen. Es geht hier um Kapitalismus in reinstform. Die Typen sind schlau und haben ne mögliche Lücke gefunden viel Geld abzuzweigen. Ich würde es nicht anders machen.
Das sind bestimmt auch keine MMO Hasser oder so, es geht einfach nur ums Geld.

Wenn 11Mio WoW Spieler schreien "Wir wollen spielen" und 1 Richter sagt "MMO´s werden dicht gemacht" ....dann werden die dicht gemacht. So funktioniert die Welt nunmal.


@Kurushimi : Bla, schreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (17. März 2009)

Oki doki, aber warum erst jetzt und nicht 2004 als WoW gross im kommen war?
Warum macht man die Bude nicht gleich dicht und wartet statdessen einige Jahren?

Hab wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht viel ahnung vom patent zeugs, aber wenn ich zum beispiel den Beat klaue eines berühmten Sängers ohne genemigung und erfolgreich werde mit diesem "neuen" lied, wird der mir sofort eine Anklage hetzen und nicht erst in einigen Jahren wenn ich zur grossen berühmtheit werde.

Ob die WoW dicht machen oder nicht ist mir eh wurst, habe vor 1,5jahren auch andere Spiele gespielt und im moment machen wir andere Spiele deutlich mehr spass als WoW. Also kein Weltuntergang wenn es keine MMO's mehr gibt. 
Aber mich interessiert das zeugs, drum frage ich ja nach, kann auch sein das ich mit vielem noch falsch liege.. mehr wisse wolle^^


----------



## Galjun (17. März 2009)

wow dichtmachen? 
guter witz.. am 1. april wird allen gesagt das es ein scherz war.
wenn das stimmen würde mit patent etc usw und das gefahr besteht für wow hdro aoc dann würde man überall darüber lesen können.
da ausser hier im forum ich nirgends den schwachsinn gelesen habe kann es sich nur um einen fake handeln.
währe es wirklich so würde jeder nur noch daürber sprechen.. alle mmo seiten sowie ingame.


----------



## Xilent (17. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> wow dichtmachen?
> guter witz.. am 1. april wird allen gesagt das es ein scherz war.
> wenn das stimmen würde mit patent etc usw und das gefahr besteht für wow hdro aoc dann würde man überall darüber lesen können.
> da ausser hier im forum ich nirgends den schwachsinn gelesen habe kann es sich nur um einen fake handeln.
> währe es wirklich so würde jeder nur noch daürber sprechen.. alle mmo seiten sowie ingame.


Liest man auf mehreren Seiten. Aber dieses "Patent-Gesetz" gilt soweit ich weiss nur für Amerika. Uns kann's sonst wo vorbeigehen, da die Server auf Europa weiterlaufen werden.


----------



## Galjun (17. März 2009)

spinner gewinnen patenklage über mmo's.. server in usa werden heruntergefahren.. weniger personal wird benötigt.. arbeitsplätze werden abgeschafft.. tausende arbeitlose die nach einer neuen beschäftigung suchen müssen.. tolle welt..


----------



## Xilent (17. März 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> spinner gewinnen patenklage über mmo's.. server in usa werden heruntergefahren.. weniger personal wird benötigt.. arbeitsplätze werden abgeschafft.. tausende arbeitlose die nach einer neuen beschäftigung suchen müssen.. tolle welt..


Wer sagt denn, dass sie gewinnen? Nintendo hat vor Kurzem gegen eine Patentklage gewonnen. Solche Leute haben nicht viel in der Birne, von daher...


----------



## Natsumee (17. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hallo... es ist ein Amerikanisches Gericht... gegen Ausländer, Koreaner... Koreakrieg... klingelts? Wenn es wirklich zur Verhandlung kommt, können alle einpacken...




stimmt blizzard ist ne russische firma....



Galjun schrieb:


> wow dichtmachen?
> guter witz.. am 1. april wird allen gesagt das es ein scherz war.
> wenn das stimmen würde mit patent etc usw und das gefahr besteht für wow hdro aoc dann würde man überall darüber lesen können.
> da ausser hier im forum ich nirgends den schwachsinn gelesen habe kann es sich nur um einen fake handeln.
> währe es wirklich so würde jeder nur noch daürber sprechen.. alle mmo seiten sowie ingame.



im WoW Forum wird da schon massig diskutiert


----------



## Evíga (17. März 2009)

Xilent schrieb:


> Solche Leute haben nicht viel in der Birne, von daher...




Nicht unbedingt, die probieren halt alles aus, weil's sie nix kostet.


----------



## Zonalar (18. März 2009)

Dass, was World.com abziehen wollen, zeugt wohl aus purer Egoismus. Egoistisch, das Geld anderer abzuknöpfen auf eine schreckliche und unmoralische Weise. Ihnen geht es wohl nur ums Geld. Es gibt Möglichkeiten, Geld auf so einer Weise zu verdienen, dass sie negativ auf die Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft auswirkt.

was vergessen oder is was falsch am Text? Nennt mir eure Meinungen^^


----------



## Stancer (18. März 2009)

Eigentlich zeigen sie nur wie löchrig der Kapitalismus ist.


----------



## Thront (18. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Kapitalismus in reinstform. Die Typen sind schlau und haben ne mögliche Lücke gefunden viel Geld abzuzweigen.



jop! find ich ja mal (ganz ehrlich gesagt) genial



Stancer schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht anders machen.



pass nur auf du !

wenn das jemand bei warhammer plant: dann gibts aber´ ne saftige backendisco vom guten alten thronti !


mfg un guten moin, muss jezz aaaaabeit aaaaaabeit


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt blizzard ist ne russische firma....



Bei meinem Kommentar ging es um NCSoft und wenn die gegen NCSoft gewinnen haben sie einen Präzedensfall nach dem entschieden wird, da kann auch Blizzard als Amerikanische Firma nicht viel unternehmen, das ist ja gerade das schlimme daran... die haben sich den leichtesten Gegner im Ausländerfeindlichsten Teil Amilands rausgepickt um sich einen 1A Präzedensfall zu schaffen.


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dass, was World.com abziehen wollen, zeugt wohl aus purer Egoismus. Egoistisch, das Geld anderer abzuknöpfen auf eine schreckliche und unmoralische Weise. Ihnen geht es wohl nur ums Geld. Es gibt Möglichkeiten, Geld auf so einer Weise zu verdienen, dass sie negativ auf die Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft auswirkt.
> 
> was vergessen oder is was falsch am Text? Nennt mir eure Meinungen^^



natürlich gehts um geld... WoW geht auch um geld , sogar um recht viel. Eigentlich nur verständlich es zu versuchen... Geld ist halt immernoch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pentu (18. März 2009)

Geht wie immer einfach nur um Geld^^


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

grad Blizz wird sich von sunn kleinen Dingern nix sagen lassen...

oder ist das doch..
*David gegen Goliath* ?? o_o

Nira =)


----------



## Zonalar (18. März 2009)

Na dein Vergleich mit David und Goliath hinkt schon^^

In diesem Fall versucht "David" es mit Tricksereien und machts um des Geldes wegen, in der Biblischen Version kämpft er für seinen Gott (für dass, was er glaubt) und zwar Aufrecht in einem Zweikampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: aber das kratzt ja eh niemandem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Wie gesagt Worlds.com ist da sehr intelligent und geht erst auf ein Leichtes Ziel also NCSoft... und wenn sie da gewinnen und einen Präzedensfall schaffen ist es sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, das bei ähnlichen bzw. gleichen Klagen eben nachgeschaut wird, wie es schonmal entschieden wurde und dann ebenfalls dieses Urteil gefällt wird... da ist es dann egal ob der Angeklagte Blizzard oder SOE heißt... und wenn dann doch anders entschieden werden sollte, können die von Worlds.com sich immer noch auf den Präzedensfall berufen und Berufung einlegen.


----------

